# Wax Pricing



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Honey Locust, Don't even take it to market. Head for the minority hair salons. They buy it for use and resale to customers who have dreadlocks. I don't know prices in your area but we get $7.00/lb.


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

Sorry, gotta laugh here-HA HA HA, I don't think you'll find many dreadlocks in Iowa City. (but I could be wrong) If you can find a reason that the transendental meditators use it, you might find a market near Fairfield-otherwise, good luck.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I lived in the Davenport area for ten years and there are plenty of dreadlocks there. Probably in Iowa City, too.


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

OK, I stand corrected. My inlaws are in Fairfield, and I don't think I've seen any in 5 years there.


----------



## honeylocust (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the input.

I was thinking candle makers, I hadn't even given dreadlocks any thought. But..... maybe? 

You'd be surprised at the multitudes of cultures in Iowa City.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Chellesbees, you need get out of your (inlaws) protected neighborhood and get down and meet the brothers. In 2000 there were approx. 586 non-white race individuals living in the 5.7 square mile area that is Fairfield. They are real people who have dreams just like you and me. Healthy family, good job, fair treatment, friends - all of it. They just do it in a different hair style. By 2021 we wasps will be the minority in the USA, now is a good time to make friends with all the neighbors, their hair, and hey, lets sell em some beeswax too!


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

The culture clash in Fairfield is scary. There is a transcendental meditation group that bought an old college there. The Maharishi school of Business management or something like that. They are building their own city just north of Fairfield called Vedic City. They wanted to print their own currency too, but that got vetoed. (Fortunatly) It isn't a race thing, probably more of a religion/culture thing. Very new age type stuff. It wouldn't be so bad except that Fairfield is such a depressed area right now. 

I've only been to Iowa city (actually Coralville)a couple times-it is the closest mall and shopping other than Wal-Mart. I just have never seen anyone with dreadlocks there. I wouldn't be surprised to see them in DesMoines, or Davenport, or even Burlington, but I think they would surprise me in Iowa city.(or in Fairfield) 
It's sort of like where I live. We are outside the Twin Cities and while dreadlocks are not common here, they wouldn't surprise me, but when I go north of Duluth to the place I used to live-I would be really surprised to see dreadlocks there. Just because it is such a conservative area, I wouldn't expect to see Mohawks or pink hair or multiple piercings there either. 

I would think (and I am just guessing) that for candlemaking you would be better off with the pound blocks. probably do some of each. With all the amish type tourist stops-you might find a candle maker who is interested. Maybe there would be a market in the Amana Colonies?


----------

